# Useless!!! got a question for ya.



## Mutt (Apr 17, 2006)

I knew I would find a use for ya. hahahaha.

Ok.
Long ago, I had a cyber freind that I used to chat with. We discussed Hash and stuff in great detail. We both could not find the answer to a couple questions. Trust me google was used heavily.

The additive Methyl Marcaptan to add odor. This I have found not to be in the lighter refills and stuff but in camping butane and other sources.

Also, some butane contains propane mixed in should this also be avoided in the extraction as well?

Reason the question is a small can of the refill is expensive compared to the the larger cans of "camping" fuels. but looking at the MSDS sheets they had one or both of the ingredients added.

Whats your take on it? I just don't want a tumor growing out my arse because I went cheap if you know what I mean. hahaha


----------



## Useless (Apr 17, 2006)

Mutt, you nailed it right on the head. The Methyl Marcaptan is what produces the odor, similar to a sulfer smell. Nasty stuff. 
This is what it looks like when you do a mirror test:
Clean mirror:





Sprayed on:





And the nasty shit you dont want to be smoking is left:





Avoid butane with the propane additive. 

I use Blazer brand butane, it is triple refined and it's readily available to me. Colibri is the most popular brand used by the KIC Crew due to it's availability on the net. 
Here's a link to another brand that although I have not tried it out, claims to be near 0% impurities:
http://www.keen-newport.com/ourBenchmark.htm

Excellent question Mutt, hope that clears things up for everyone.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks a million man. Greatly appreciated. I had no idea the Methyl Marcaptan would leave such a crud behind.  I'm sticking to my Colibri. It just gets expensive after while. I may check out and see if I can get that at the local cigar shop.


----------



## Useless (Apr 18, 2006)

That's where I go too, a local cigar shop.  The Blazer is kinda expensive it's about $3/can. But I figure what's $3 when you get the best hash/oil as possible. I buy it by the case, so it runs less than $40 for 12 cans. Not too bad of a deal I guess. 
There are lots of outlets online if you search for a bit. 
If you're not sure, and the 'tane you want to use is not on the list, just buy one can and do the mirror test. If it leaves that nasty residue, set it aside and use it for your lighters etc.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, I stick to the cigar shops. Things like that I prefer to pay cash for. 

I am going to shop around for the blazer though. the shop I ussually go to has colibri and a couple of others. but I always used colibri after I was taught how to make it.

A few drops of good hash oil makes a great bud even better. 

Thanks again "Useful".



Edit: gotta another question. I get nervous with metals as I am not a chemist and never really sure how things react. I found a stainless steel tube that I made work a while ago.  but didn't know if you had any tricks of the trade.  Besides PVC. yuk I have seen other how-to's with brass and copper. but both make me a tad bit nervous. Always up for ideas and concepts.

BTW great to have another BHO fan on the site.


----------



## Useless (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I like stainless. My tube is from O'kief and it has legs to stand it upright in the pyrex dish which is really nice. I don't have to hold the thing while it freezes. Plus there is no chance of any kind of reaction with the stainless and you get no nasty residue or varnish build up. Cleaning is as easy as rinsing with water or rubbing alchohol and running a cloth through the tube. 

Copper works, but you'll want to clean it right after each use to prevent varnish build up. 

You can even use a long neck beer bottle if you want. Just place a piece of duct tape over the bottom, and get a diamond tipped drill bit the same size as your outlet on the butane can. The tape should help keep the glass from breaking, but drill slowly. Then fill the bottle with your ganja, place screens over the top, and there you have it, home made BHO tube. 

Another tip is to not pack the tube to tight, otherwise you'll get backpressure in the tube. I usually load it by hand, and then gently blow the material down to the bottom and repeat until its full. The key word here is gently. Had some home made rocketry going on once and took a tube full of weed and 'tane in the eyes. Wife heard me cussing and came running, then started laughing at me becuase I had ganja all over the place. LOL Live and learn.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok..you guys and all this talk of combustible materials is starting to scare me  ( hey! give the really stoned guy a can of hair spray and a lighter )


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just reading through the threads here, and I have a few curious questions about this Oil Extraction Process.
I've read into it aliitle, and I've nearly been tempted a few times to try it out,
but is it safe to consume? They don't go overboard in the magazines to promote it's safety! Afterall, it is quite a dramatic structural change your forcing opon those little crystal beauties?!!
And as _GreenDayGirl_ and _Useless_ pointed out, one wrong twitch, and your ass is grass!!!

How much foliage do you have to rip? and what is the resulting weight of oil you are rewarded with?

As a side NOTE: I remember a friend of mine recommending someone, to use
NEWPORT gas for this purpose........       there must be something in it then?!!!


 The Skinmaster


----------



## Useless (Apr 24, 2006)

The butane is purged from the oil. Yes it's safe to consume. 

The butane removes the oils in the plant/trichomes. 

My problem was from backpressure build up in the tube. The outlet was clogged and could not release the pressure. All the pressure in the can went into the tube and the pressure needed to go somewhere, so when I removed to the can, the rubber stopper blew ouot, and all the tane and bud went with it. 
It's really pretty safe as long you don't have an ignition source within like 10-20 feet. 

Yield can vary drastically. The quality and quantity of the oil depends on the quality of your starting material. 
For an Oz. of bud you can anywhere from 3-6 grams of oil. 
Less when using trim. Return on material is usually 10-20%.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 24, 2006)

Skinmaster said:
			
		

> And as _GreenDayGirl_ and _Useless_ pointed out, one wrong twitch, and your ass is grass!!!


 



			
				hick said:
			
		

> DISCLAIMER: Makeing Hash Oil useing solvents or compressed gas, provides an oppurtunity for explosion and/or fire. _NEVER_ use an open flame for the evaporation step in reduce the tincature down to a useable product. _NEVER_ expose an open flame or spark nearby at anytime during the 'extraction' process.
> All Hash Oil made with these process's will also contain some residual components of the solvent used. That residue _may_ contain carcinogens or other harmfull compounds.
> 
> c/p from CC


 


That was a sticky from the top of this section. just a reminder.
The residue that it is talking about. Useless has answered with evidence. The mirror test shows what residue is left over. The quick way to find out before the mirror test is to look up the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) This will (by Law) disclose all known chemicals in that product with a range of percentages. You can google the brand and the MSDS sheet will be available online. Good shopping tool.


----------



## Useless (Apr 24, 2006)

Yea Mutt, the quality of the butane is at least to me, a huge factor. The Blazer brand I use is triple refined, and leaves no residue on the mirror. Haven't actually looked at the MSDS though. 

(Shame on me, bad engineer! ) 
<----Floggs myself 10 times.. LOL

And as for any residual left in the oil, just butter it up. Then it's about as pure as possible.


----------



## superdude (Aug 25, 2008)

n Butane comes in various grades. You can get it from gas suppliers like linde gas or airgas but you have to buy it in quantity and ask for their specialty gas dept before you can find anyone that even knows they have it offered. 
If you are using a Tamisium Extractor you may require a moderate amount of butane though. Not sure if tamisiumextractors.com offers the butane for sale or not but having one large container to use sure beats those little cans if you are working with larger volumes.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 25, 2008)

very old thread


----------

